

Moodle: Official Music Video - Thr4wn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCQtwZuqChc

======
Thr4wn
This is a video project for a Taylor University COS class by David Perkins
(transfered from Full Sail University). So far, only the CSE department here
uses Moodle (by lead of Dr. Cramer and Dr. Toll), but hopefully we can switch
the whole campus over soon :).

